# Please identify



## Red Eyes (Nov 25, 2003)

This was labelled as a rhom ...


----------



## red&black (Feb 25, 2005)

looks like a rhom to me


----------



## NegativeCamber (Nov 29, 2004)

labeled correctly!


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

ID complete.


----------

